# help with overflow box



## justin1795 (Mar 8, 2011)

i got a new setup and it came with a wet dry filter.. i cant find how to get the u tube flow started. also it has a dam inside with a plug. im assuming thats so the u tube dosent get air in it?










http://s653.photobucket.com/albums/uu257/jjjustin17/?action=view&current=000_0728.jpg


----------



## justin1795 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Fill both chambers of the overflow box with water.

Get a length of airline tubing, and put one end of it in the u-tube until that end is right in the halfway point, so that when in correct position, the airline tube end is at the top.

Put the U-tube in the box.

Suck the air out through the airline.

Remove airline once flow is started.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I second what TOS says. On a semi-side note, make sure that the tube is both clean and room temperature. My siphon starter tube has a little bit of algae in it and it sits beneath my super hot light. The taste of the air is nauseating!


----------



## justin1795 (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks. i was looking around and it appears i need a proteien skimmer/overflow on the in tank side? any ideal where i can just get that one piece withought getting a whole overflow?:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch. No, I don't. If there is a fish club in your area, I'd try asking it's members


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

You gotta prime them, fill them with water and plug in; assuming theres no problems with the system.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you mean a protein skimmer for the inside of your overflow? Or do you just need a HOB protein skimmer? Those are a lot easier to find than a specific piece of equipment. I hope I'm interpreting this correctly!


----------



## justin1795 (Mar 8, 2011)

i mean the box that hangs on the inside of the tank that the u tube goes into then the other sizd that has the drain to the wet dry filter.


need somthing like this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-overfl...310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f07ca68fe


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ohh! That isn't as hard! 

A. You can get one off of ebay from that link.

B. You could cut a piece of acrylic into a + shape, heat the edges, and fold it upwards into a box! Ex.

http://www.math.union.edu/~dpvc/math/4D/folding/Cube-Folding/JPG/Cube-Folding-159.jpg

That without the square on the far right. Heat along the lines and fold! If you were to use silicone along the inside of it, all the better! You could cut your own teeth into the edge so that none of your fish can fit through! An added bonus!


----------

